# Wish We Had A "Like" Button



## AbelowDS (Mar 15, 2013)

Kinda like on Facebook.  Probably not possible, but it'd be a valuable feature if it existed.


----------



## geekette (Mar 15, 2013)

AbelowDS said:


> Kinda like on Facebook.  Probably not possible, but it'd be a valuable feature if it existed.



you can already add icons to posts.  That's what I did on this one.  I don't generally add those to my posts but may slip in a smilie every so often.   

I'm not a Facebooker but I don't pay any attention to the stuff I see on the web that collects up / down votes.  I don't see the value.  

If it's easy, maybe Brian will add it to the list of desired features to get to, but there are many other things I'd like to see before that and I know he has a stuffed-full suggestion box already.

jmo


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 15, 2013)

I think there was a built in "Rating" function for posts...like 5stars etc...but im not sure ive ever seen it used on any internet forum lol

or do you mean a button to "like" a particular thread and post it to your facebook?


----------



## feckman (Mar 15, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> I think there was a built in "Rating" function for posts...like 5stars etc...but im not sure ive ever seen it used on any internet forum lol



I'm an admin for a drummers' forum and we have a "Thanks" button enabled. People use it all the time to appreciate helpful posts. It's actually pretty useful.


----------



## AbelowDS (Mar 16, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> or do you mean a button to "like" a particular thread and post it to your facebook?



I don't think it would be helpful for a thread.  I can simply look at how many people have read the thread and replied to it to see if it's getting any attention. But it would be helpful to see it on some posts/replies.

Imagine a newbee seeing a reply to a thread with 20 thumbs up.  I think he'd know this was some pretty good advice...  Thumbs up, star rating, would accomplish the same thing, I think

BTW - I LOVE this board!  Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

This forum has ratings (one of my favorite deal sites).  I find it useful also.

http://slickdeals.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## easyrider (Mar 16, 2013)

Ideologies are so split on this forum that adding anything but a " like" or "rating number for agreement" would not be a good idea, imo. Even with only "liking or rating" there would be people getting pissed because of the intolerance of one post or the other spilling over to the new posts. 

Then it becomes a popularity contest of sorts. Who ever is most popular becomes the right answer even when they spew garbage. 

We shouldn't need validation by vote is my opinion but either way Im easy.


Bill


----------



## AbelowDS (Mar 16, 2013)

Good points, Bill. I do agree that there are some very strong and varied opinions on this board.  I actually find the back ans forth banter to be valuable (and fun)!!

My only reason for posting this idea was to be able to see where there may be something of "extra value" to read since there's so much to sort through here.


----------



## RDB (Mar 17, 2013)

*Ratings and Thumbs*

Lets talk this up a bit.

I know the ratings on resorts are wacky.  8s on some that should be 3s.  It is all in the eyes of the beholder.  When anything will do, an 8 may be given. Not much use to those with only Marriott experience. I dislike a aged buggy place that was rated a 7 or 3 stars.
IMO Wyndham Lake Marion is swell to fishing persons with a boat. It might be given a 10. If you are passing through, using it only as a nice stop over, the units themselves might rate, but there's no resort if you don't get on the water. Would it rate a 5? 

Apples need rated with apples. There needs to be indicators besides one rating system for all resorts.  A snow season 10 may be a dry season 4.

Same thing here. Posts about quilting rate squat compared to Yellowstone. Quilting posts could still benefit by the thumbs.

I do think the Thumbs could be used more to give a consciences of opinion. How many thumbs could be a gauge overall of the viewers.  Many posts need not be rated at all.

Thumbs up or down only indicate the opinion of the reader. The title would steer us toward subject matter. *When we wish to point many to something really worth taking a look at, by all means give that thumbs up*.  If you want to discourage, thumb it down. I believe all might benefit.

I recall in early days of me finding TUG, there were all kinds of griping about double posting taking up space. At the same time there was much funning-around between posters that really took up a lot more space.

*I think if the thumb down is Red, the thumb up should be green.*

I find that ratings discourage posting. Sorta like if you can't say anything nice, say nothing at all.
Lots of folk don't like being put down. :annoyed:


----------

